# Black Metal Mausoleum



## Blue Wizard (Aug 4, 2018)

A thread for Black Metal music. I'm not sure if there are any other black metal fans on the forum but whatever.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 4, 2018)

I like some of the old Scandinavian Black Metal. Emperor, Mayhem, Burzum. 

Big Immortal fan too.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 16, 2018)

I've been playing this on on Rocksmith.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 3, 2018)

Pinworm was a fan.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 11, 2018)

cool music


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Nov 12, 2018)

Watched this last night, fucking amazing. I don't know why I've never really listened to Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## tstick (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm not sure what the modern terms designate anymore. How is "black metal" different than, say, "death metal" or "grind core"....and so on? I like some music that I term as "heavy" but I get lost and mixed up with all the modern terms that apply! 

I like this, for example:






...but I have no idea what the proper term for that style is.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 15, 2018)

tstick said:


> I'm not sure what the modern terms designate anymore. How is "black metal" different than, say, "death metal" or "grind core"....and so on? I like some music that I term as "heavy" but I get lost and mixed up with all the modern terms that apply!
> 
> I like this, for example:
> 
> ...


I'd call that blackened doom, or somewhere thereabout.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 15, 2018)

tstick said:


> I'm not sure what the modern terms designate anymore. How is "black metal" different than, say, "death metal" or "grind core"....and so on? I like some music that I term as "heavy" but I get lost and mixed up with all the modern terms that apply!
> 
> I like this, for example:
> 
> ...


Rather than try to explain it, I'll give you some examples.

If you want Black Metal, check out bands like Bathory (the early stuff), Darkthrone, Emperor, Burzum, Mayhem...well, that's a start.

Death Metal, I'd say start with the band Death. Check out also Possessed, Obituary, Morbid Angel (Altars of Madness is a killer album).

For Grindcore, my number 1 pick is Napalm Death. Actually, I can't think of any other examples...Cannibal Corpse I guess is another one.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Dec 11, 2018)

This probably doesn't entirely belong here, but this is the most active metal thread. 

Listening to Behemoth's newest album. So far it's pretty solid. I can't think of many drummers in extreme metal that I'd put ahead of Inferno, the dude's a skin-beating wizard.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 12, 2018)

Not new, but been on this lately.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 12, 2018)

This is new, and really fucking good.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 6, 2019)

What's up guy? Great to see that Black Metal is getting some love on RIU. Here are a few of my faves.

Going old school with this one:


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 6, 2019)

Another one from Bathory's 1986 classic album, Under The Sign Of A Black Mark:


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 6, 2019)

This one is from The Ruins Of Beverast's 2017 album, Exuvia. It's called Towards Malakia.


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 23, 2019)

- 


Blue Wizard said:


>


I've never heard of this band before, but this is some amazing fucking German BM.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 23, 2019)

This was one of the best BM releases of Immortal's career. No Abbath, no problem. This is Mighty Ravendark.


----------

